# Clausing 4913



## JPigg55 (Sep 15, 2016)

Anyone have any info on a Clausing 4913 lathe ???
Found one on eBay I may go take a look at.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/232072630443?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
I currently have a SB 9A with 36" bed, but have found that something a little bigger may be in order.
10" isn't a whole lot bigger than the 9". Tooling comperable to what I have for mine.
Same tailstock taper so my centers will still be usefull.
Can't tell from listing or pictures if it has a taper attachment or if they made one. I bought a taper attachment for my SB, but stll need to clean it up and mount it.
What is a good price range for these lathes ??? Any opinions on South Bend vs Clausing lathes ???


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 15, 2016)

JP,

We don't have any Clausing catalogs except for a couple that are actually Colchester.  There is one operation and parts manual on the early 4900 Series in Downloads.  The manual doesn't show model numbers so I don't know what "4913" means other than 36" C-C (there was a 24" as well).

There was a taper attachment made for it.  There is a photo in the manual.  As for whether or not the eBay machine includes on, seller neither shows it nor mentions it.  So you can count on there not being one.

I don't know anything else about the 4900 Series.  There was a thread a few days ago about one.


----------



## bl00 (Sep 23, 2016)

I don't see a taper in the pictures.  Most seem to trade in the 1000-2000 price range depending on tooling, condition, and location.  

Pros:  simple basic construction, no vari-drives to fail, still supported by Clausing, hardened bed
Cons:  unusual spindle thread, no brake

I have a 4901 which is the 24" version.  I think the Clausing is a step up from the South Bend, although I'll switch to a Sheldon if I can ever find a deal on one in the 12"+ size.


----------



## mikey (Sep 23, 2016)

Looks like the lathe already sold ...


----------

